# OOOKKK - anyone hear of these folks?



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

Saratoga Scents

I came across them looking for unscented aroma beads and they had some decent priced coconut oil..  :shock: 

This place to seems fairly nice Tristate Candle Supply

Houston Candle Supply

Let me know if you've heard of any of these folks please because they seem pretty decent but I want to make sure that they fall through on their side of the business  :wink:


----------

